# does smoking harm electronics?



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Would cigarette smoking cause a DVD player to not read discs? There are smokers in the house & I'm wondering if maybe the laser is cloudy like how walls & windows will go brown from the tobacco smoke? It's been hit & miss lately getting movies to play.
If so, how would you clean the laser or is it even possible?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

A great tool is a DVD disc cleaner


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, smoking can put a film on components and impair CD/DVD drives.

For your reading enjoyment: http://www.twistedinternet.com/library-files/Miscellaneous/Smoking Kills Your Computer.txt


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

ebonyruffles said:


> Would cigarette smoking cause a DVD player to not read discs? There are smokers in the house & I'm wondering if maybe the laser is cloudy like how walls & windows will go brown from the tobacco smoke? It's been hit & miss lately getting movies to play.
> If so, how would you clean the laser or is it even possible?


IMO its rare.
When you open the bay do you see a film from the smoke?...probably not.
The dvd rom just sits there and doesnt have air forced through it..there will be some air exchange yes.
The main areas of smoke accumulation are the heat sinks as these are fan fed.

DO NOT touch the laser the oil from your fingers is very bad for it.just by touching it you will have done the same damage as 500 cartons of cigarettes


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have had a couple of power supplies blow because of
smoke build up,because they are a high airflow area.
Other than that,no problems with other components.
I keep the dust blown out of the cases.
Need to start opening the power supplies and clean
them out.
Need to be careful doing that though.
Good way to get shocked.


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Blackmirror, what are the cleaning discs called & how do they work? I've never heard of them but it sounds like an easy solution rather than taking it apart & going at it with alcohol & a Q-Tip.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SVC...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1260816949&sr=8-1

I looked in Amazon for you 
any good electronic retailer should have them,


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Going shopping tomorrow, thanks. I see there's a few different kinds like some are only for DVD or CD ROM, not burners. It's a DVD recorder I have. But I'll ask them in the store which I should get. Figured I'd clean the computer's drive while I'm at it, as I sometimes get burn errors. Thanks again & I'll let you know how I make out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

After you fix your devises then change your habits and smoke outside.
I am a smoker and a few years ago I was shamed into smoking only outside and to be honest I can smell when a room is smoked in, I can't imagine how bad it smells to non-smokers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

knotbored said:


> i can't imagine how bad it smells to non-smokers.


really bad!


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my God, that was easy! Worked great! Now I have to go celebrate with a honkin' big bowl of chocolate mint ice cream. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

ebonyruffles said:


> Oh my God, that was easy! Worked great! Now I have to go celebrate with a honkin' big bowl of *chocolate* mint ice cream. Thanks everyone.


I hope you are sharing


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

But of course! Bartender, spoons all around & be quick about it!


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Just to add a comment, i have fixed many computers that came from the home of heavy smokers that only needed a good cleaning.The tar can build up on the contacts on plug in cards including ram and some of the older slot1 processor boards and cause problems, also in power supplies and cd/dvd drives. I use brakleen to wash em down with and you`d be amazed at the brown crap that comes out of some of them.



> I can't imagine how bad it smells to non-smokers.


I agree with JohnWill, really bad, i hose em down and clean em outside before i ever bring em in the house. Some are bad enough they`ll stink up your whole house. LOL


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

itsjusme said:


> I agree with JohnWill, really bad, i hose em down and clean em outside before i ever bring em in the house. Some are bad enough they`ll stink up your whole house. LOL


Lordy I hope you are talking about the computers and not us smokers, otherwise I refuse to attend any parties you might have planned.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

LOL Yeah, i was talking about the computers, they clean up pretty easy. Even a bath in brakleen wouldnt get that bar room ash tray smell off of some heavy smokers. LOL I dont have too many parties anyway, and i dont allow smoking in the house or shop.


----------

